# Interior Scratch



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Hello all,

I have a 99 Sentra Se . My Interior is all scratched up thanks to my children. Does anyone know of any type of interior touchup?

Please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEY I know this off topic but Im considering converting my GXE to an SE body-Front bumper and side skirts...Do you have any pics of your car -and wut do u think about doing this.

oh and for the scratches-just check out an auto store like Pep boys or Discount Auto... They got all kinds of scratch and swirl removers that should help u out.....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

He means for the interior, you cant use scratch and swirl remover for the interior. Well, I guess if you know how to sow, get some really good material from a sowing shop and do it yourself. Make sure you make it smooth because if not it will sag and look ugly.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *HEY I know this off topic but Im considering converting my GXE to an SE body-Front bumper and side skirts...Do you have any pics of your car -and wut do u think about doing this.
> 
> oh and for the scratches-just check out an auto store like Pep boys or Discount Auto... They got all kinds of scratch and swirl removers that should help u out..... *



Yeah I will post a pick when I get home. If you are looking to go for a front bumper go for it... I need to replace my front bumper (due to the fact that the previous owner of my car left me with about 5.000 dollars worth of body work) but I still love my baby!!!! Nissan wanted about 175 for the front bumper and 110
for the rear trunk lid. Pics will be up later. also thanks for the interior ideas...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OH Im thinking he was talking about like scratches on the door panels and dash boards...???


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *OH Im thinking he was talking about like scratches on the door panels and dash boards...??? *


Yeah sorry I should of made myself more clear.
i have scratches around the driver side door on the pocket also around the shifter and back doors.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Best thing would probably be to find replacement parts for the ones that are scratched up...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok I will try the junkyard then.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

at walmart they have automotive paint already matched to your car interiors color...
for example, it will say:
95-02 Sentra black
they have quite a selection...
good luck


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I think i need good luck. I don't think there is a walmart around here I live in long island Ny. But thanks for the input


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

You can also look on here and on www.sr20deforum.com in the classifieds sections.alot of times people have interoir parts for sale


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks, 

I found a part. Good looking out.


Thanks,
Rob


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah i'm considering doing a similar swap. lets see your pic


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *yeah i'm considering doing a similar swap. lets see your pic *



What kinda swap you talking about?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

ok guys, here is how you fix interior scratches in plastic. Get yourself a heat gun, BUT you have to be extreamlly careful about doing this. I'll go through it step by step.

What you need:
1. Heat Gun
2. You need to find a peice if leather, soft plastic, or anything with a texture that matches the texture of the plastic of your car.
3. Your might have to do a lil research on this but there is a company that sells paint to match interior paint for your vehicle.
4.masking tape, and paper.

1st of get you heat gun all warmed up, and slowlly heat up the area around the scratch, continuing into the middle of the scratch. 
once it starts to look a lil shinney take that peice of leather with the texture on it and lightlly press it over the heated area .
( caution if your not carefull you will burn the plastic, all you want to do is heat it up so it will be plyable enough to take the pattern.)

repeat this process untill the desire look is found. it will discolor a lil bit, but use your hand to make sure it is nice and flat. even if you cant see a scratch you can always feel it.

ok now hopefully the scratch is gone, (depending on how deep it is, sometimes you just have to do the best you can) tape off all of the stuff around the scratch that isnt painted the same as panel with the scratch. then paper off all the rest of the panel and stuff around the scratch.

get the spray paint shake the hell out of it, hold it about a foot and a half away from the panel, and spray lightlly. dont spray too much. repeat that until the desired look is achieved. now bled outwards. if you just spray it over the heated area, you will see the repair, you need to blend it out.

I hope this helps someone. If you have any questions, e mail me and ill see if i can answer them for ya.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

How bad would it look if i were to piant it say white (door panels,console,ect). the scratches aren't really that deep but due to my interior being so dark it makes the scratches look so light. i would like to go for the half white interior look..


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

if you paint it white they will show more, and if you have children, white interior and children really dont mix. You think it might look bad now just wait till you have to clean it everyday.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

but if you want to use a darker color, resembling the color or the panels. If you get a lil piant in thoes scratches, it might hide them a lil bit better.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I will go with your first suggestion then... i will let you know how it works out I will post up pics

Thanks for the info


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

No problem, always happy to help when i can.....lol

I used to work for a auto restoration company. So if you have any questions on how to fix stuff lemme know im sure i can give you some direction on how to fix it. interior, exterior, touch up, cigarette repair, painting, stuff like that.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *No problem, always happy to help when i can.....lol
> 
> I used to work for a auto restoration company. So if you have any questions on how to fix stuff lemme know im sure i can give you some direction on how to fix it. interior, exterior, touch up, cigarette repair, painting, stuff like that. *



here is my fome page my interior is dark so imagine a scratch how light it would look

http://hometown.aol.com/strap290/index.html


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Selrider99: How do we fix cigarette burns??


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Selrider99: How do we fix cigarette burns?? *



Sorry Bro,
Thats Nostrodomas feild. I wish I knew


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

well cig burns are a lot harder cause you need a burn kit. the kit includes matching colored fibers.

what you do, if you can find the fibers is, get your hot glue gun out, completlley fill in the burn hole so it is flush with the rest of the fibers. get the fibers that you mixed up to match the color of the fabric. and lightlly drop the fibers over the glue. get a razor blade and lightlly chop the fibers to match the pattern of the fabric, until the glue is completelly covered. Dont just drop a pinch of fibers onto the glue, but just barelly drop a lil bit at a time. once it look like it is covered, lightlly blow the access fibers off. 
this probablly, night not look very good, but it will hide it enough, so it wont be so recognizable.

the best thing to do is ask a local car dealership if they have someone, a sublet company that repairs cigarette burns. Then just ask for the phone number. Ask the service department, they will know. The amount of money may very. i used to charge 25 bucks per hole, or like if there was a lot of burns, 55 bucks a seat.

hope my rambling helps someone..lol


----------

